# Totally stoked



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

So, you probably saw my earlier posts from the other day where I stated I had no funds for anything. Well, apparently this isn't entirely true. I knew my grandfather had been saving money for me for college, but I didn't realise I now have over $10,000 at my disposal. It's in a 529 plan, so if I travel abroad, the college will have to be registered with the US Dept of Edu. but I think most I would consider are from what I've read. I think I might even be able to pay for some travel expenses with this, but at least some room and board while I'm overseas.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Qualified higher education expenses for 529 plans are:

Tuition
Room and Board
Computers/Laptops if required by the school
Books as required by the course

Unfortunately, $10,000 (which is about £6,150 at today's exchange rate) won't even cover 1 year of tuition let alone room and board and anything else. International tuition fees are going to run you at least £10,000/year and that is the low end which as I said, doesn't include room and board or books. In order to be issued a student visa, you will need that you have enough funds to cover all these expenses.


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

nyclon said:


> Qualified higher education expenses for 529 plans are:
> 
> Tuition
> Room and Board
> ...


Lol don't be such a negative nelly! There's no misfortune here. I'll just go for a few terms at the end of the degree I plan to earn here in the US, which will be pretty much free. I'm thinking about contacting a school and seeing if they'd be able to transfer credits from my college over here. If they can, then I can earn near a degree, then get a visa and finish it out in a UK university. Then I might get lucky and land a sponsorship, or I'll at least be able to get a good job and gain some good experience so I can back in the US.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> Lol don't be such a negative nelly! There's no misfortune here. I'll just go for a few terms at the end of the degree I plan to earn here in the US, which will be pretty much free. I'm thinking about contacting a school and seeing if they'd be able to transfer credits from my college over here. If they can, then I can earn near a degree, then get a visa and finish it out in a UK university. Then I might get lucky and land a sponsorship, or I'll at least be able to get a good job and gain some good experience so I can back in the US.


:eyebrows:  


You have a lot to learn about tertiary education and debt and being accepted into a university and, and...transferring credits...


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> :eyebrows:
> 
> You have a lot to learn about tertiary education and debt and being accepted into a university and, and...transferring credits...


Would you care to elaborate? The only reason I'm on this forum is to do that learning. lol I mean, there's always more to learn about everything, so the least you could do is state a little more than the blatantly obvious, no offence.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> Would you care to elaborate? The only reason I'm on this forum is to do that learning. lol I mean, there's always more to learn about everything, so the least you could do is state a little more than the blatantly obvious, no offence.


Kenjamin, fistly you will need to be accepted by a university, not too sure what degree you want to enrol for.
You will need a student visa..
I think nyclon explained clearly about the costs, I am sure no country will allow you to enter it without sufficient funds, which you do not have.
You want to "transfer credits"... to which university, will the contents of subjects obtained ( after less than one year as you do not have enough funds for a full year?) be accepted by other tertiary institutions and where will you go to for these credits to be accepted? You do not want to live in the US ?
Lots more and to quote you....lol


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Kenjamin, fistly you will need to be accepted by a university, not too sure what degree you want to enrol for.
> You will need a student visa..
> I think nyclon explained clearly about the costs, I am sure no country will allow you to enter it without sufficient funds, which you do not have.
> You want to "transfer credits"... to which university, will the contents of subjects obtained ( after less than one year as you do not have enough funds for a full year?) be accepted by other tertiary institutions and where will you go to for these credits to be accepted? You do not want to live in the US ?
> Lots more and to quote you....lol


Well, I believe I stated in my original post, I do in fact have sufficient funds for at the very extreme least a term overseas. As far as being accepted to a university, I know I'll have to apply, be accepted, and then may attend one, but that's the same procedure as every other college I've ever heard of in the USA, so no sure what your point is. Getting a student visa might not be necessary depending on how long I decide to stay, but I don't think it'll be too big of a deal because it'd be pretty ridiculous to deny someone after they've been accepted to and are being sponsored by a UK university. As far as credits, I plan on attending college here in the US, taking classes which will be transferable to a UK university. To ensure this, I plan on contacting various UK universities and verifying which classes they will transfer. Once I reach the end of my degree requirements, I will apply for an exchange program or at least arrange something with a college, attain a visa if needed, and finish my requirement/graduate from the UK university. It's really not that complicated as a scenario. People do this all the time and the college I'm attending already has an exchange program of this exact nature. My $10,000 will easily cover all of this. Very easily. lol I've already thought all of that through. Is there anything else?


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> Well, I believe I stated in my original post, I do in fact have sufficient funds for at the very extreme least a term overseas. As far as being accepted to a university, I know I'll have to apply, be accepted, and then may attend one, but that's the same procedure as every other college I've ever heard of in the USA, so no sure what your point is. Getting a student visa might not be necessary depending on how long I decide to stay, but I don't think it'll be too big of a deal because it'd be pretty ridiculous to deny someone after they've been accepted to and are being sponsored by a UK university. As far as credits, I plan on attending college here in the US, taking classes which will be transferable to a UK university. To ensure this, I plan on contacting various UK universities and verifying which classes they will transfer. Once I reach the end of my degree requirements, I will apply for an exchange program or at least arrange something with a college, attain a visa if needed, and finish my requirement/graduate from the UK university. It's really not that complicated as a scenario. People do this all the time and the college I'm attending already has an exchange program of this exact nature. My $10,000 will easily cover all of this. Very easily. lol I've already thought all of that through. Is there anything else?


   


OK , you seem to know it all!

It did not take you long to think things through, good on you! 

I know it is not as easy as you think it is, but hopefully your plans will work out! :juggle::juggle:


----------



## American2 (May 10, 2011)

Kenjamin said:


> Well, I believe I stated in my original post, I do in fact have sufficient funds for at the very extreme least a term overseas. As far as being accepted to a university, I know I'll have to apply, be accepted, and then may attend one, but that's the same procedure as every other college I've ever heard of in the USA, so no sure what your point is. Getting a student visa might not be necessary depending on how long I decide to stay, but I don't think it'll be too big of a deal because it'd be pretty ridiculous to deny someone after they've been accepted to and are being sponsored by a UK university. As far as credits, I plan on attending college here in the US, taking classes which will be transferable to a UK university. To ensure this, I plan on contacting various UK universities and verifying which classes they will transfer. Once I reach the end of my degree requirements, I will apply for an exchange program or at least arrange something with a college, attain a visa if needed, and finish my requirement/graduate from the UK university. It's really not that complicated as a scenario. People do this all the time and the college I'm attending already has an exchange program of this exact nature. My $10,000 will easily cover all of this. Very easily. lol I've already thought all of that through. Is there anything else?


i would suggest doing a semester abroad or a year abroad rather than trying to transfer. i'm sure you will discover this on your own doing your research, but the education systems are, in a word, different, and unless you're at harvard, yale, etc, it's unlikely any of the top-tier UK uni's will accept you. (and getting a uni degree from a UK institution doesn't guarantee employment, especially when your american citizenship will complicate things.) in a transfer, it's very likely you'd lose a semester, if not a year or two, and costs at UK universities are not insignificant. 

i don't want to discourage you in any way from pursuing your goals, but you do need to be realistic about how long achieving them may take, in order that you don't become disappointed. i studied in europe for the first time in 1999 and knew i wanted to live permanently over here. i returned for an internship in 2006 and for a temporary job appointment in 2008 (which is ending in november), and am now finally settling permanently in a fourth country (after getting a new partner and a new job) in a few months. it took some time, planning, saving and stubbornness, but i eventually got it. good luck!


----------



## American2 (May 10, 2011)

also, to be clear USD 10,000 is about GBP 7,500. as was mentioned above, tuition alone at a UK uni would be about GPB 10,000, not including, travel, room and board, so take that into account.


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> OK , you seem to know it all!
> 
> It did not take you long to think things through, good on you!
> 
> I know it is not as easy as you think it is, but hopefully your plans will work out! :juggle::juggle:


No, if I knew it all, what use would college be to me? I'm just saying I've already thought through all of the simple details, mere forethoughts if you will, you seem to be treating as deal-breakers. I don't believe it's that easy and haven't asserted anything so ridiculous. A bachelors degree alone is nothing to just shake a stick at. It's something that takes a lot of work and dedication, but it's doable. My point was that none of this is impossible or anywhere near impossible. It's done all the time, out of the same school I am enrolled in. There's nothing for me to 'learn' that's going to have me turn around and be 'oh, I guess this dream of mine is a little too far fetched and not for me.' I simply don't understand why you seem to think so.


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

American2 said:


> i would suggest doing a semester abroad or a year abroad rather than trying to transfer. i'm sure you will discover this on your own doing your research, but the education systems are, in a word, different, and unless you're at harvard, yale, etc, it's unlikely any of the top-tier UK uni's will accept you. (and getting a uni degree from a UK institution doesn't guarantee employment, especially when your american citizenship will complicate things.) in a transfer, it's very likely you'd lose a semester, if not a year or two, and costs at UK universities are not insignificant.
> 
> i don't want to discourage you in any way from pursuing your goals, but you do need to be realistic about how long achieving them may take, in order that you don't become disappointed. i studied in europe for the first time in 1999 and knew i wanted to live permanently over here. i returned for an internship in 2006 and for a temporary job appointment in 2008 (which is ending in november), and am now finally settling permanently in a fourth country (after getting a new partner and a new job) in a few months. it took some time, planning, saving and stubbornness, but i eventually got it. good luck!


Ok, I haven't read the rest of your post yet, but there's nothing I said or implied that I have any intention at all of attending a top-tier UK uni. The loss of a year or two is something I'm looking to get around by ensuring my classes are transferable.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> No, if I knew it all, what use would college be to me? I'm just saying I've already thought through all of the simple details, mere forethoughts if you will, you seem to be treating as deal-breakers. I don't believe it's that easy and haven't asserted anything so ridiculous. A bachelors degree alone is nothing to just shake a stick at. It's something that takes a lot of work and dedication, but it's doable. My point was that none of this is impossible or anywhere near impossible. It's done all the time, out of the same school I am enrolled in. There's nothing for me to 'learn' that's going to have me turn around and be 'oh, I guess this dream of mine is a little too far fetched and not for me.' I simply don't understand why you seem to think so.


I don't think it is too far fetched for you at all, sorry if it sounded like that! Your first postings ( not on this specific matter ) sounded very much as if you only wanted to get away from the USA and that you did not think you needed any "paper qualifications".
It is good to have dreams and I sincerely hope you can realise your dreams!


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> I don't think it is too far fetched for you at all, sorry if it sounded like that! Your first postings ( not on this specific matter ) sounded very much as if you only wanted to get away from the USA and that you did not think you needed any "paper qualifications".
> It is good to have dreams and I sincerely hope you can realise your dreams!


As far as the rest of the previous post, it's funny cause I was actually expecting it to take about a decade. You're just reaffirming I'm being realistic and you all just keep misinterpreting my excitement/passion or something. 

Johanna, I don't think I ever stated I didn't think you needed paper qualifications, I do believe I stated I didn't have any right now. Of course I'd prefer it and rather there be a faster way, which I was indeed looking for, but really? Is all of this negativity needed? It comes off to me as unrealistic rather than trying to be helpful or as good advice.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

*Your reply on another thread*

Well, I kind of alluded in my post above, I thought pretty clearly, that I'm considering that. Make no mistake, I am quite skilled in general. I just have no official documentation stating I sat around and needed someone else to teach it all to me. 


*Anyway, I think you have been given good advice up to now and wish you all the best! *


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Your reply on another thread
> 
> Well, I kind of alluded in my post above, I thought pretty clearly, that I'm considering that. Make no mistake, I am quite skilled in general. I just have no official documentation stating I sat around and needed someone else to teach it all to me.
> 
> Anyway, I think you have been given good advice up to now and wish you all the best!


Exactly. lol I'm sorry if you somehow misinterpreted that as me stating I don't believe I need any paper qualification, but I never said or implied anything of the sort. My point there was in response to someone mistaking the difference between skilled and qualified. I am a very skilled, multitalented individual, I just don't have official documentation proving someone taught them to me. There's a difference. Sometimes being a prominent self-learner sucks. 

I wouldn't mind some more advice. I a lot of what I've gotten so far was just suggestions to think about what I've already considered. I couldn't have already considered everything, so it'd be nice to have someone go a bit deeper and consider my situation a bit more.


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

American2 said:


> also, to be clear USD 10,000 is about GBP 7,500. as was mentioned above, tuition alone at a UK uni would be about GPB 10,000, not including, travel, room and board, so take that into account.


Missed your post on my iTouch. £7,500 GBP would be about $12,144.40 USD and $10,000 USD would be about £6,175.86 GBP. That's at today's rate as according to xe.com, which you can follow the links to verify. Not sure where you found £7500, but it has quite a margin of error.


----------



## vivkiik (Oct 6, 2010)

I have no advice to offer you at this time (as I am still early stages of my move abroad) but as a first-generation American and expat in waiting, I wanted to applaud your tenacity. I am sure you realize you have a very difficult road ahead of you but you will need that persistence to attain your goals. I am in a different situation (my fiancé is a English) but even for me, my situation is not certain or easy. I think everyone in our situation can benefit from a little "sobering advice" as long as it not discouragement. I hope you get there. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Vegasgirl94 (Feb 12, 2011)

Good luck! I know how you must feel having people telling you it's going to be hard and it's not easy. It isn't. But I was determined to get here, hell or high water.. So it makes you even more determined when there's naysayers! And if you have a drive (which it seems you do), every closed door is going to be another one opened. I don't know if you've researched schools but I was approved for American Intercontinental University which is an American school but has a campus in central London (Marylebone). Their admissions process was pretty straightforward and the degree you get can be recognized on both sides of the pond. If you're interested in applying there, Abdul Ferrar is a very good admissions counselor and he's very friendly. Good luck in your trying to get here, I know once you do you will love it!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

If you were to attend any UK uni this year (Sept 2011) as an EU student the fees would be £3000 ($4857) per academic year, however you are an international student so fees will be higher. ANY UNIVERSITY in the UK offering courses starting after Sept 2011 is entitled to charge up to £9000 ($14563) per academic year.

If you bookmark the $10000 for UK tuition - a semester exchange etc - how are you going to fund the course at a US uni?? Or is US tertiary education free now??


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

fourgotospain said:


> If you were to attend any UK uni this year (Sept 2011) as an EU student the fees would be £3000 ($4857) per academic year, however you are an international student so fees will be higher. ANY UNIVERSITY in the UK offering courses starting after Sept 2011 is entitled to charge up to £9000 ($14563) per academic year.
> 
> If you bookmark the $10000 for UK tuition - a semester exchange etc - how are you going to fund the course at a US uni?? Or is US tertiary education free now??


My parents, have the complete ability to fund absolutely no part of my education and the federal government thankfully recognises this fact. So, financial aid is paying for my US education practically in entirety.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Kenjamin said:


> My parents, have the complete ability to fund absolutely no part of my education and the federal government thankfully recognises this fact. So, financial aid is paying for my US education practically in entirety.



So get on and follow your dream, less talk more action lol !!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> If you were to attend any UK uni this year (Sept 2011) as an EU student the fees would be £3000 ($4857) per academic year, however you are an international student so fees will be higher. ANY UNIVERSITY in the UK offering courses starting after Sept 2011 is entitled to charge up to £9000 ($14563) per academic year.
> 
> If you bookmark the $10000 for UK tuition - a semester exchange etc - how are you going to fund the course at a US uni?? Or is US tertiary education free now??


Kenjamin is an American.S/he hates teh USA and wants to leave the States by any means possible.

Even wanted to know whether cousins in Canada would be of help?

Just in case you do not know the whole story fourgotospain!


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Kenjamin is an American.S/he hates teh USA and wants to leave the States by any means possible.
> 
> Even wanted to know whether cousins in Canada would be of help?
> 
> Just in case you do not know the whole story fourgotospain!


I hate nothing and wouldn't leave via illegal means. lol The rest is spot on. I'm currently looking at hostels throughout the EU and thinking about possibly traveling a bit rather than all-out relocating. Not as a solution, but just something to do for now.


----------



## vivkiik (Oct 6, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Kenjamin is an American.S/he hates teh USA and wants to leave the States by any means possible.
> 
> Even wanted to know whether cousins in Canada would be of help?
> 
> Just in case you do not know the whole story fourgotospain!


Johanna - That is quite an assumption you have made. I was under the impression that this was a resource forum for individuals who have left their home country or who are considering leaving their home country. Her decision to leave, whatever they may be, is the only point that matters. And, the only relevance that should be paid to the reasons for moving is for helpful advice - not for discouragement. We all must have a little dispassion with our home country to considering leaving it. I am sorry, I am just having a hard time figuring out the relevance in the point you are making.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

vivkiik said:


> Johanna - That is quite an assumption you have made. I was under the impression that this was a resource forum for individuals who have left their home country or who are considering leaving their home country. Her decision to leave, whatever they may be, is the only point that matters. And, the only relevance that should be paid to the reasons for moving is for helpful advice - not for discouragement. We all must have a little dispassion with our home country to considering leaving it. I am sorry, I am just having a hard time figuring out the relevance in the point you are making.


I made no assumptions, I have been following Kenjamin's postings from the beginning and just to inform fourgotospain that Kenjamin is not an EU citizen and wants to leave the USA as s/he mentioned in other postings and questions asked about how to go about it.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All I would say is that the UK isnt an easy place to get into anymore. The recent change in government there, rightly or wrongly has cracked down on foreign students, employees and immigrants. Personally, I think the standards of education in England are not as good as they were even 5 years ago and certainly not something to aspire to. That has been borne out by my moving to Spain and putting my children into an International school which uses the higher British curriculum (no longer used there) and seems to be treated with great awe back in the UK.

But ultimately, we all want different choices and lifestyles. some achieve what they want and others dont or cant. The UK has a certain charm (well it had once), but its not in a financially good shape and therefore is protecting itself, by making it less easy for "foreigners" to live there. Thats true of many other countries who are doing the same!

Jo xxx


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> I made no assumptions, I have been following Kenjamin's postings from the beginning and just to inform fourgotospain that Kenjamin is not an EU citizen and wants to leave the USA as s/he mentioned in other postings and questions asked about how to go about it.


You didn't assume I hated the US and would leave by any means possible? You post kind of proves otherwise.


----------



## American2 (May 10, 2011)

Kenjamin, this is a direct quote from you from the other day. (I, too, have been following your posts.)

"Well I'm to the point where I can't stand this state anymore and no other state seems at all appealing. I'd prefer to move to the UK. I want to completely sever all connections I have to this place because nome of them are good. Everything I do or can do in this country is based on my parents horrible choices and I'm sick of suffering because of them. I've been abused by them my entire life, yet people treat me how THEY deserve to be treated. I'm nothing like them and they merely taught me how NOT to be and act. I want go somewhere where I can be independent and not continually pushed back or drawn back by my family. They've created a negative atmosphere in this county for me, so I'm leaving. Maybe if there was proper protection for the abused in this country rather than the welfare system than tries to trap you with your abusers, then maybe things would be different, but all anyone cares about in this country and in the gov't is money. My parents never bothered to make any, so everyone treats me like I'm just screwed. It's not right. I have too much potential to deal with this BS. I want to do great things and make something of myself." (See: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br.../78236-need-help-advice-ideas.html#post518479)

Sorry, I don't think Johanna was out of line at all in saying what she said.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Kenjamin said:


> You didn't assume I hated the US and would leave by any means possible? You post kind of proves otherwise.


*Perhaps I assumed it as a result of your posting?*


Well I'm to the point where I can't *stand* this state anymore and no other state seems at all appealing. I'd prefer to move to the UK. I want to completely *sever all*connections I have to this place because nome of them are good. Everything I do or can do in this country is based on my parents horrible choices and I'm sick of suffering because of them. I've been abused by them my entire life, yet people treat me how THEY deserve to be treated.

*That is what you wrote Kenjamin and that caued me to assume what I did. I informed fourgotospain as to your EU status and that you wanted to leave the USA as I have posted*


----------



## Kenjamin (May 11, 2011)

Johanna said:


> Perhaps I assumed it as a result of your posting?
> 
> Well I'm to the point where I can't stand this state anymore and no other state seems at all appealing. I'd prefer to move to the UK. I want to completely sever allconnections I have to this place because nome of them are good. Everything I do or can do in this country is based on my parents horrible choices and I'm sick of suffering because of them. I've been abused by them my entire life, yet people treat me how THEY deserve to be treated.
> 
> That is what you wrote Kenjamin and that caued me to assume what I did. I informed fourgotospain as to your EU status and that you wanted to leave the USA as I have posted


Hating a place and not being able to stand the conditions of a place are two entirely different things to me. Sorry if you considered my statements to be bounds more extreme than they are.


----------



## vivkiik (Oct 6, 2010)

Johanna said:


> Perhaps I assumed it as a result of your posting?
> 
> Well I'm to the point where I can't stand this state anymore and no other state seems at all appealing. I'd prefer to move to the UK. I want to completely sever allconnections I have to this place because nome of them are good. Everything I do or can do in this country is based on my parents horrible choices and I'm sick of suffering because of them. I've been abused by them my entire life, yet people treat me how THEY deserve to be treated.
> 
> That is what you wrote Kenjamin and that caued me to assume what I did. I informed fourgotospain as to your EU status and that you wanted to leave the USA as I have posted


I am sorry - I completely disagree. Kenjamin made the point that she is unhappy with her family situation and her state; she does not feel she can find better here and would prefer to move abroad. I have read all of her posting (even the ones not connected to this thread) and did not come to the conclusion you have made. I think you mistook her intensity for hated. 

I hope you do feel like I am ganging up on you because that is not my intention. But I do feel that we should be more conscience of our assumptions. Regardless of the situation we are all her for help not discouragement. 

Kiki


----------



## vivkiik (Oct 6, 2010)

Sorry, I meant - I hope you do NOT feel like I am ganging up on you. I am a horrible typist.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

vivkiik said:


> Sorry, I meant - I hope you do NOT feel like I am ganging up on you. I am a horrible typist.


 Remind me not to look at your CV!


I apologise if my assumptions are incorrect.


Now let's get :focus:


----------

